

Ask HN: If I Release a (Good) Mobile App, Will You Use It? - dylangs1030

Hey all,<p>I've been working on a personal project - a mobile app to browse Hacker News. Originally it was just for myself, as I'm frequently mobile (like right now), but I figured other people might like it as well (as there isn't a mobile app yet).<p>So my question is, would you be interested in a mobile app? I'd make it free of course, and if enough interest were drawn I'd post the emulator pictures of its features and design when its finished before it hits the app store (along with code on my blog for the impatient).<p>It isn't finished, but here's what I can confirm it will do when done:<p>1. Login Page for Profile Editing/Commenting/Submitting<p>2. Search Tab, which will run a keyword search using HNSearch API.<p>3. Front Page tab, self-explanatory.<p>4. Newest Page tab, self-explanatory.<p>5. Submit Page tab, for submitting new links/posts.<p>6. Ability to upvote comments and links. Not sure about downvotes or polls yet, working on it.<p>7. Threads tab with push notifications when someone comments on your comment.<p>If you're interested, tell me a feature you'd like (or dislike). Updates to follow.
======
Samuel_Michon
_"I've been working on a personal project - a mobile app to browse Hacker
News. [...] I figured other people might like it as well (as there isn't a
mobile app yet)."_

I don't know about the other platforms, but there are several Hacker News apps
for iOS, including News:yc, Hacker News, Hacker News Top Stories, Hacker News
Reader, Hacker News Pro, HN Offline Reader, and Mouin HN.

------
jnuss
There are several HN readers on the app store I would look at. You'll want to
see what you can offer that the others don't.

